

Show HN: PHaker News - A Stupid Markov Chain Experiment - namuol
http://namuol.github.io/phaker-news/

======
rspeer
Nicely done, this is fun.

I remember the last thread with Markov-chained mashups of HN titles, but it's
been long enough that it's funny all over again, especially seeing it in a
form that actually looks like HN. The site names make it that much more
convincing.

Time to observe some amusing titles before it gets old:

> Rails Authentication With Bitcoin

> YC W13 Is Illegal

> Ask HN: Which companies are our feet, literally

> Ask HN: How do math

> Becoming Productive in Javascript, by Buckminster Fuller

> Dropbox Deprecating the Cloud

------
AntiRush
Doesn't render at all in Firefox 37:

"TypeError: undefined has no properties"

~~~
namuol
Firefox is too forward-thinking for ES5 transpilers...

Fixing the issue. :)

EDIT: Fixed

------
AlexeyMK
Took me a second to realize this wasn't real.

> Ask HN: Free for free for MeteorJS and open (codeguide.co.uk)

...too close to the truth, damn.

------
ArekDymalski
I'd actually like to read some of these articles, for example "Markov chain
using machine learning and teeth" or "Lisp in medieval name tags".

------
ryanthejuggler
Favorites:

* Social Justice Bullies: Google Sued by Google

* Deleting the Teacher

* Show HN: Code

* Sorry grandma, That Way

